# [SOLVED] IP Changer (HELP!!)



## zach_shaffer (Apr 13, 2009)

Where can you get a free ip changer.. i got a problem i got a server/client at home set up its called novell..but when i log onto the same account name on each computer and try to get on halo it wont let me..so i need a good free ip changer so i can do this...plz give me some answers


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: IP Changer (HELP!!)*

IP Changer: *http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/IP-Tools/Ip-Changer.shtml*
Fast IP Changer: *http://www.softpedia.com/get/Network-Tools/IP-Tools/Fast-IP-Changer.shtml*


----------



## zach_shaffer (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: IP Changer (HELP!!)*

thanks this will work..


----------

